# Epson 4880 - REPLACE INK CARTRIDGE?



## Stitch-Up (May 26, 2007)

As far as I'm aware, when using non-genuine carts in the printer the ink levels etc are not correctly monitored? If this is correct, what should one do when the LCD displays messages like :

INK LOW
or
REPLACE INK CARTRIDGE

Any advice gratefully accepted 

John


----------



## equipmentzone (Mar 26, 2008)

Non-genuine cartridges for the 4880 should have a chip resetter available which will reset the cartridge chips to read full.

Harry
Equipment Zone


----------



## MarkLato (Aug 12, 2010)

what r u using this for?


----------



## Stitch-Up (May 26, 2007)

equipmentzone said:


> Non-genuine cartridges for the 4880 should have a chip resetter available which will reset the cartridge chips to read full.
> 
> Harry
> Equipment Zone


Thanks Harry,

I have a couple of chip resetters but only ever needed to use them on the maintenance tank.

All sorted now.

Cheers

john


----------

